# Too much hassle?



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

I just want peoples opinions on this one...my KA24DE 240 blew the clutch out and 5th gear now does nothing but buzz when I last tried to shift into it. A 4 speed really blows. anyway, I'm thinking about doing it myself to save several hundred dollars, but Replacing a clutch and rebuilding a tranny isn't fun. So the question is Mechanic or me? I'm gonna do a swap at the end of next year, but the car has to be paid off first. Anyone know how much of a pain this is gonna be? I've done hondas and mazdas before, but they were all FWD. Let me know...Me or Mechanic......


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if it was me, i'd do it on my own. since you've done this before, even though it was on a fwd car, i think you can pull through. it should be a fun challenge (yeah rite)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shoulnd't be that hard, it would be worth it, u would kno how to fix ur car if it fucks up, and u save money... its win win man... wo0t!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

if you've done honda and mazda fwd tranny's, according to mechanic amigos, RWD tranny's are MUCH easier... I couldn't tell you, but that's what i've been told...

and if anything, the clutch is the easy part, do that yourself... the tranny might be an issue, but i'd still say do it yourself... cheapest route


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

How about you just buy a new clutch and I sell you my 5 speed KA24DE tranny that I have for $175.00. It has 113,000 miles on it. It shifts well, and I have not had any problems with it. I think I can get it shipped to you for only $60.00. So in total You would save a lot more cash over buying a rebuild kit. Espacially if you are going to yank it out eventually. Let me know cause I am about to put all of my engines etc. into storage for a while and it would be harder to dig it out.


----------

